# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: I've got The Ball of Steel

## ShinSH

La phase 4 du concours Make Something Unreal est sur le point de s'achever, et les contributions pleuvent. Intéressons nous plus attentivement à The Ball, dont le 3e épisode, Hueca, vient d'être publié.
 Pour les trois du fond qui n'ont pas suivi le concours, ce mod solo pour Unreal Tournament 3 peut être assimilé à Portal dans son fonctionnement. Vous dirigez un aventurier désarmé dans un temple maudit. Très vite, vous allez rencontrer une mystérieuse boule gigantesque, et une drôle d'arme permettant d'attirer ou de  repousser votre nouvelle amie. Avec elle, vous traverserez divers lieux, résolvant des puzzles et écrasant des zombies incas. En plus de proposer un nouveau concept attrayant, The Ball est une véritable pépite d'immersion, avec des effets sonores magnifiques. Je me suis retrouvé plusieurs fois à chercher une sortie parce que j'avais l'impression d'avoir enclenché un script qui ferait tout s'écrouler, en entendant le crissement des pierres...
 Cet épisode vous prendra une petite soirée pour le terminer, en y jouant tranquillement. Et si vous avez manqué les parties précédentes, sachez qu'elles sont présentes dans l'installation de The Ball Hueca.


Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Froyok

Magnifique mod, que je suis depuis un moment sur Moddb, dommage, j'ai pas UT3...  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Quatrième épisode, pas troisième.

----------


## Eklis

J'ai joué aux deux premiers, c'est très joli, avec des bonnes idées, malin mais pas trop prise de tête, un bon cru en tout cas.  :B):

----------


## Sao

Suba il y arrive pas.

----------


## zabuza

Je neconnais pas du tout ce mod, cependant, il s'avère gratuit ?

----------


## Eklis

> Je neconnais pas du tout ce mod, cependant, il s'avère gratuit ?


Absolument, nonobstant le coût de location de la connexion Internet utilisée pour le télécharger.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est pas ce mod qui avait été d'abord développé pour le jeu Roboblitz, parce qu'il utilisait l'Unreal Engine ? (et qu'il était sorti avant UT3)

----------


## Marchemort

Je viens de faire le premier niveau et c'est  vraiment pas mal du tout ce mod, rien que pour écraser des singes innocents ça vaut le détour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Autant au début c'est pas dur, autant la difficulté augmente tout d'un coup là. Je suis dans une sorte de labyrinthe, avec des pièces partout, quatre sorties par pièces, quand tu vas tout droit tu reviens à ton point de départ, la boule est sous tes pieds ... Je vais devenir fou, je fais une pause.

----------


## InkizitoR

De la balle ce jeu ^^

----------


## Jean Pale

> De la balle ce jeu ^^


J'en roule par terre.

----------


## Dark Fread

> De la balle ce jeu ^^





> J'en roule par terre.


Parfois, les petits rigolos de ce forum me foutent carrément les boules.

----------


## Eklis

Parce qu'ils te volent tes bonnes blagues auxquelles tu penses de bon matin ?  ::o:

----------


## lordsupra

> Autant au début c'est pas dur, autant la difficulté augmente tout d'un coup là. Je suis dans une sorte de labyrinthe, avec des pièces partout, quatre sorties par pièces, quand tu vas tout droit tu reviens à ton point de départ, la boule est sous tes pieds ... Je vais devenir fou, je fais une pause.



Ce n'est pas parce que tu tourne en rond qu'il faut tout envoyer bouler ...

----------


## znokiss

Pour toute les blagues qui précèdent : 



C'est ballot.

----------

